# Problema con encendido de la pc



## gigise (Nov 3, 2005)

Hola, que tal?, disculpen las molestias, tengo un problema... cada tanto, cuando prendo la maquina, se escucha que enciende pero el monitor y nada funciona... espero 5 minutos y vuelvo a intentar y prende lo mas bien, hasta hoy que, contado por reloj, cada 5 minutos durante 1 hora... que puede estar pasando?, muchas gracias.


----------



## Nacho (Nov 3, 2005)

Hola, creo que debe ser algún problema de contactos y mas si vives en un lugar húmedo, te recomendaría que le hicieras una limpieza interna al PC, sacando la memoria, el procesador y las tarjetas, y limpiando sus sockets respectivos con algún liquido limpiador de componentes electrónicos.

Nacho.


----------



## gigise (Nov 3, 2005)

Muchas gracias, lo voy hacer... pero puede ser motivo de la pila del bios???... saludos


----------



## Nacho (Nov 3, 2005)

Un bajo voltaje en la pila solo produce la perdida de datos de configuración de la BIOS, lo que a lo sumo no permitiría la carga del sistema operativo por no reconocer el disco duro. 

Nacho.


----------

